# internet sur apple tv



## manu78 (2 Février 2009)

comment faire pour avoir internet par l'apple tv ?


----------



## ipascm (3 Février 2009)

manu78 a dit:


> comment faire pour avoir internet par l'apple tv ?


 
bonjour, 

internet? un peu court ton message, si tu parles de safari, ce qui n'est pas supporté officiellement, je te conseil de chercher sur notre ami google...


----------



## manu78 (4 Février 2009)

je voulais dire par là une navigation par le biais de l'apple tv afficheée sur une tele


----------



## ipascm (4 Février 2009)

manu78 a dit:


> je voulais dire par là une navigation par le biais de l'apple tv afficheée sur une tele


 
c'est pas fait pour ca. désolé, meme si tu trouveras des vidéos sur youtube pour mettre safari il faut hacker ton apple TV et ca n'est pas de mon ressort de t'expliquer comment on fait


----------



## manu78 (4 Février 2009)

merci et tampis


----------

